# L.P.G. in Cadiz



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Everybody, can anyone tell me the closest LPG filling station to Cadiz. My information is that there is one at Jerez.
Many Thanks Crimpleken


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

According to the Aires book:Jerez del la Frontera near the Fire station.
co-ords N36 degrees 41.387 W6 degrees 7.647.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Two in jerez. One near the centre, but the one we used is on the southern outskirts. Easy to find and very helpful guy in yard of LPG suppliers.

Latitude : 36.664299 Longitude : -6.113000

Gary.


----------



## Kups (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes there are two in Cadiz. We used the one which is inside the LPG depot. Easy access to the single pump. They only take cash - no credit cards - there's a surprise  Opening hours are shorter than the Repsol fuel station and they are closed on Sundays.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Kups said:


> Yes there are two in Cadiz. We used the one which is inside the LPG depot. Easy access to the single pump. They only take cash - no credit cards - there's a surprise  Opening hours are shorter than the Repsol fuel station and they are closed on Sundays.


Did you really mean Cadiz?

Gary.


----------

